# John Kingsley Heath passes away



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Folks

To let you know that I've just had an email telling me that JKH sadly passed away in Cornwall UK (with his family at his side) a day or two ago just after having a hip replacement operation during which he suffered kidney failure and other complications.

John was one of the key players in the great days of the industry and we all owe him a great deal. Africa and African hunting wouldn't be a shadow of what it now is if it were not for John's contribution to our sport.

RIP John.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That is a sad loss to the big game hunting world. He was an outstanding PH and conducted himself in the best possible way. I wish I had a spare $160 for his book.

RIP John indeed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

RIP JKH, How are You Shakari, I heard You have been Sick? If my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Reid,

You heard right my friend.

I went away on a wingshoot and promptly developed bronchial pneumonia. I don't know if it was a hangover from the malaria I had a few months ago or from the flu I picked up a month ago but wherever it came from, it knocked the $h1t out of me........ it was all I could do to walk four paces without having to sit down and rest...... and it came without any warning and hit me like a hurricane.









It was the first time in 31 years of kicking around Africa that I wasn't able to operate on all 8 cylinders and had to bail out early but fortunately I was one of four PHs on the hunt so was able to leave early without any problems.

I'm still not over it completely but reckon I'm about 80% there and it's only a matter of time before I regain that missing 20%.

Guess I'm getting old huh!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your only as old as the woman you feel! Roberta's younger than me!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I doubt your getting old...older perhaps, more experienced, and do things the right way the first time.

Yep..find yourself a filly.

It is shame to loose him, that is for certain. RIP.


----------

